# Delete Pics From Gallery



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 28, 2007)

is there a way to delete pics in gallery

i have tried and can only replace them with another pic 

i see no option to delete


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 28, 2007)

tech help please


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 7, 2007)

Mods, Why Cant We Fix This


----------



## SHAMAN (May 8, 2007)

I'll take that bet..
I got $5 on it......


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2007)

Deleting pictures in your gallery is not possible, the reason for this is because many users tend to use their gallery pictures in threads, problems, suggestions etc.... if the gallery was deleted it then would ruin the continuity of the threads.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 8, 2007)

what happened to the edit option

for those of us that do not want to keep adding new pics


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Deleting pictures in your gallery is not possible, the reason for this is because many users tend to use their gallery pictures in threads, problems, suggestions etc.... if the gallery was deleted it then would ruin the continuity of the threads.



now that makes perfectly good sense. thank you for the clarification. i fully understand.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2007)

edit option was removed for the same reason.


----------

